# Can we zoom using Canon DSLR's?



## Sarmad (Aug 25, 2012)

Deleted.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 25, 2012)

um..ok sure.  ill give this one a try. 

the 18-55mm lens "is" a zoom lens, meaning you can zoom from 18mm out to 55mm on your camera. you can get longer zoom lenses like a 70mm-300mm, or any number of others with different zoom ranges. a non-zoom lens would be a fixed focal lens like a 50mm, or 35mm.  A lens that has only one number for the mm range.  you can zoom as far as the largest mm number on your lens. IE: on your 18-55 you can zoom out to 55mm, on a 70-300 you can zoom out to 300mm. I would suggest working with the 18-55mm lens for a little  bit and getting to know how it works, and seeing if you need more zoom, and how much more you might need before getting another lens.


----------



## belial (Aug 25, 2012)

To translate to point and shoot terms as you may be more familiar the 18-55 lens is very similar to results you'd see from a 3x zoom point and shoot.


----------



## belial (Aug 25, 2012)

To give you am idea on how to do this based on the point and shoot terms. Point and shoots don't actually based zoom on the magnification of the image. It's based on the focal length range. So a 18-55 equivalent would be labeled a 3x zoom on a point and shoot camera. Because of this 3x zoom on one point and shoot will not be the same as a 3x zoom that starts out wider. 18 is 28mm equivalent which is fairly  standard on pint and shoots, so if we take the maximum focal range (the second mm number) and divide by 18 we have a rough translation on how that lenses field of view translates to the zoom rating on a point and shoot


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 25, 2012)

It's essentially a little bit more than as your eye sees at the 55mm end of it. Yes, you are going to want a zoom. And if you are hoping for mega zoom you probably should have gotten a bridge camera because short of a small fortune you aren't going to get the mega zoom that a point and shoot gets.


----------



## jrizal (Aug 25, 2012)

You basically need a telephoto lens which is often described as a zoom lens with focal length of 85mm and above. The 18-55mm kit lens is also a zoom lens albeit it would have the equivalent of 3x zoom in a point and shoot as mentioned in earlier posts.

Your options for entry level and affordable lenses are:

75-300mm non-IS which means no image stabilization. Use of a tripod or monopod is highly recommended. Aprox. $200.
55-250mm IS has image stabilization. Approx. $250.
70-300mm USM better quality. Approx. $650 which is the cost of your camera and kit lens.

The 70-250mm is the sweet spot for beginners and those who have a limited budget.

Do note that these lenses would have around a 15x equivalent in ultrazoom. If you want more zoom you will either have to spend more (+$1,000) or consider bridge cameras such as the Canon SX40 HS (30x or 800mm equivalent) and the Nikon P510 (42x or 1,000mm equivalent) both a rock solid bridge cameras with manual controls and in some ways outperform entry level DSLRs.

Consider your needs first and your budget too. Obviously a DSLR is more versatile but if long range zooms are your thing, then bridge cameras are an option.

PS I made a correction on the 55-250mm lens which I wrote 70-250. Apologies for any confusion on this lens.


----------



## Sarmad (Aug 25, 2012)

Deleted.


----------



## Animaniac888 (Aug 25, 2012)

Manual focus isn't based on zoom... and yes, you will be able to manual focus. There is a switch on the lens that allows you to change from AF to MF.

Are you sure about having only those two lenses(assuming the second one is a 55-250 and not a 70-250(which doesn't exist) as you stated)? The 18-55 imho is a better lens to have along with the 50 because it goes from wide angle to medium telephoto. The 55-250, on the other hand, has far more zoom and doesn't go wideangle. You'll be surprised at how much the 18-55 can do.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 25, 2012)

Animaniac888 said:


> Manual focus isn't based on zoom... and yes, you will be able to manual focus. There is a switch on the lens that allows you to change from AF to MF.
> 
> Are you sure about having only those two lenses(assuming the second one is a 55-250 and not a 70-250(which doesn't exist) as you stated)? The 18-55 imho is a better lens to have along with the 50 because it goes from wide angle to medium telephoto. The 55-250, on the other hand, has far more zoom and doesn't go wideangle. *You'll be surprised at how much the 18-55 can do.*


Or how little, depending on one's individual needs.  It would be totally worthless for any kind of moderately long-range shot.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 25, 2012)

Don't buy the 70-300 (which is what I assume you're talking about)! Go for the 55-250. Quality on the 70-300 is crud.


----------



## Animaniac888 (Aug 25, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Animaniac888 said:
> 
> 
> > Manual focus isn't based on zoom... and yes, you will be able to manual focus. There is a switch on the lens that allows you to change from AF to MF.
> ...



True...

If you are going to be taking many shots at a moderately long to very long range, OP, get the 55-250. On the other hand, if you are going to be taking shots at wideangle to medium range, get the 18-55. The 18-135 is a lens for long range and wideangle.


----------



## jrizal (Aug 25, 2012)

Animaniac888 said:


> Are you sure about having only those two lenses(assuming the second one is a 55-250 and not a 70-250(which doesn't exist) as you stated)? The 18-55 imho is a better lens to have along with the 50 because it goes from wide angle to medium telephoto. The 55-250, on the other hand, has far more zoom and doesn't go wideangle. You'll be surprised at how much the 18-55 can do.



Typo error on my part on the lens suggestions. My bad. 

As for me, the so-called "trinity" lenses would be suitable for most beginners. The 18-55mm kit lens would be the walkaround general purpose lens, the 50mm prime for portraits, and of course the 55-250mm for "zooming".


----------



## CowgirlMama (Aug 25, 2012)

I love my 55-250 lens. I do most of my shooting either on that or my 55mm prime. I do have a 17-85, though, that comes out when I need wide angle. I mostly shoot details and people, though, so the others work just fine for me.


----------



## jrizal (Aug 26, 2012)

That is the 75-300mm EF lens which does not have image stabilization which often requires a tripod or monopd when using at greater focal lengths. As mentioned earlier the 55-250mm lens is the sweet spot.


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 26, 2012)

Sarmad said:


> Are you sure this lens is a waste of money?



I got that lens with my T21 (550D) as part of a bundle.  It is an OK lens.  Not great, not fantastic, just OK.  I've tried using it off tripod with very mixed results, some of which could simply be a lack of technique on my part.  The sharpness of the photos take does tend to drop off the farther in you zoom.


----------



## belial (Aug 26, 2012)

Sarmad said:
			
		

> Are you sure this lens is a waste of money?



It's known for being poor quality. I wouldn't worry about the $500 70-300 either. It's a little better quality than the 55-250 for twice the money and a little less than the much better 70-200 4.0


----------



## belial (Aug 26, 2012)

zombiemann said:
			
		

> I got that lens with my T21 (550D) as part of a bundle.  It is an OK lens.  Not great, not fantastic, just OK.  I've tried using it off tripod with very mixed results, some of which could simply be a lack of technique on my part.  The sharpness of the photos take does tend to drop off the farther in you zoom.



The sharpness of that lens isn't known to be that great. As for off of tripod make sure you're getting fast shutter speeds to handheld a telephoto. At full zoom you should be trying for 1/400ish-1/500ish at least. Also work on your handholding technique.


----------

